# [meta] How do I increase font size?



## The Crimster (Feb 14, 2002)

Not that I want to be obnoxious or anything.  =)

But just something to increase it one or two points, specifically for a Story Hour I'm writing.

The Crimster


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 14, 2002)

write SIZE=R in [ and ] brackets and end with /SIZE in [ and ] brackets where R is a number from 1 to 7

1=very small
2=smaller
3=normal
4=big
5=bigger
6=huge
7=HUMONGOUS!!!


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 14, 2002)

When in the composition window, look for the [...scrolls down to double check...] vB code link.  Click on it, and find out how to do all the cool post formatting stuff.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

This should be in the Meta forum....


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 14, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *This should be in the Meta forum.... *




That is pretty obvious so there's no need to point it out.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 14, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is pretty obvious so there's no need to point it out. *




  Actually, it's pretty obvious that this wasn't obvious to at least the orignal poster, or he would have put it in Meta in the first place, and the lack of need to point it out would be obvious.  And if it wasn't obvious to him, then obviously it could be not-so-obvious to others.  Thus, the obvious need to mention it...


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 14, 2002)

It wasn't obvious to me that there was a meta forum, I just remember someone using the [meta] tag at one point.

Too many forums for my simple mind.

The Crimster


----------



## Dalenthas (Feb 15, 2002)

The fact Meta is at the bottom of the list doesn't help much.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

The problem with the Meta forum is that it is not only at the bottom of the list, it doesn't get much publicity. Maybe there should be little notes around the site saying "For questions about the ENBoards themselves, see the Meta forum at the bottom of the forum list on the main forum page" or something along those lines?

I think itt is obvious to most people when a post should go in Meta... it's just not obvious to most people that Meta _exists_. Once everyone has realized that there _is_ a Meta forum for just these purposes, I don't think there will be very many out of place posts.

Anyway, no real problem... eventually a moderator will happen by and move this to Meta, and the problem is solved, and a couple more people will go away with knowledge that the Meta forum exists.


----------

